# The Milky Way as seen from the Southern Hemisphere



## Warrigal (Apr 20, 2018)

I love the night sky over Australia, mainly because the Milky Way is so spectacular and because we can see both of the brightest stars Sirius and Canopus.

These photos (not taken by me) illustrate what I mean about the Milky Way







Agnes Waters, Queensland






Byron Bay, NSW. Australia's most easterly point.






Little River, Victoria.

Full gallery of photos, including a baby wombat, a koala and several cockatoos here: http://www.abc.net.au/news/2016-07-29/abc-open-pic-of-the-week/7653724


----------



## Radrook (Apr 21, 2018)

Wow! That's some view you folks down under have!


----------



## Warrigal (Apr 21, 2018)

You're not wrong Radrook but over Sydney these days the sky is badly affected by light pollution. 
You have to get away from the big smoke to see the stars.

Years ago while camping near Siding Springs observatory in NSW I did see the two Magellanic Clouds with my naked eyes. I was so excited.






The greater Magellanic Cloud is on the right and the lesser on the left. 
When I saw them they looked like two milky finger smudges in the night sky.


----------

